# overnight parking Plymouth docks



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We shall be arriving at Plymouth from Roscoff, the boat docks about 20.10. Brittany Ferries have said there is an area near the exit we can use to stay overnight in the campervan (thank you BF). Just wondered if any one here had stayed overnight and what it is like. What we're not sure of is whether the area is just before or just after the exit!
Or does anyone have any other suggestions?
thanks
Lala


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

As you drive out you will see the parking area just on your left. It is before you reach the road outside the docks.

There is a campsite off the big roundabout (the one with Sainsburys) or there is parking at Lee Mill just off the A38 behind a service station or perhaps the car park near Marquis mh where woollen mill is.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We used to live in Plymouth and the Campsite is across the road from Sainsbugs on a little road off the Plympton Rd behind the Nova Hotel and Vospers. It is called Riverside. They offer for ferry travellers (or they did) overnight in an area just inside the gates for a cheaper price.
Lee Mill is also good, however the southbound side is better as there is a big set back layby behind where little Chef is or possibly was.
You can stay at the Truckstop at LeeMill but it will be noisy!

We have used both happily


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Riverside is a nice place to stay, but if you do want to save a bit stay on the docks.
Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a rough area at the ferryport where you could stop overnight. It has no facilities and can be busy but I have never seen it full. (We don't usually stay there but only because a further 90 minutes driving sees us home and that seems a better option for us!). People start to arrive through the night for the morning ferry so you need to be a good sleeper or you may have a disturbed night. The area is after customs just on the first mini roundabout as you exit the docks. You really can't miss it. 

We used the area when we were tuggers with our 5 kids and it was adequate but no better (but that was probably 15+ years ago). If you are arriving in the summer you will find it still light and you might want to travel a bit further and find a better place to stay the night. It can take a time to get out of the ferryport as the customs area is quite slow, but we have never been longer than 1 hour from docking (and we use Plymouth approx 5 times/year)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for these very useful replies. We are travelling early in April so it will be dark by the time we are off the ferry and away, so will probably stay at the port though will look at the other options on Google maps. First time we have used this crossing, and are doing so because we are then taking a couple of days to get to Penzance and from there taking the helicopter to Tresco. We are looking forward to our first visit to this area,
lala


----------

